# Rhine from Koblenz to Switzerland



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our up and coming tour is starting to take some form of organisation (not too much though)

We know about the Mosel and will be doing Trier to Koblenz.

From Koblenz Im going to head south through the Black Forest and into Switzerland.

The bit Im not sure about is from Koblenz down the Rhine and to the Black Forest. It would appear the scenic part of the Rhine would be from Koblenz to Mainz. Is that correct?

What is there to see between Mainz and Strasbourg area? Anything worth noting or should we just drive straight through to the Black Forest and then Switzerland?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Barry,

The best route down from Koblenz to Bingen is on the west bank (road 9) you are close to the river most of the way.

There's the Loreley Rock at St Goarshausen, there are also plenty of stellplatz on that side of the river.

It can get quite noisy at night with the river traffic on one side and the railway on the other. You are virtually sandwiched in between the river and railway.

We have done the trip many times in the last 30 years and never tire of it.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks

will check out route 9. Is that the road number?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Many thanks
> 
> will check out route 9. Is that the road number?


Yes road number 9.

Don


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

To be honest, there's great scenery down both sides between Koblenz and Bingen/Rudesheim...it's not far and there's parallel autobahns, so I'd find the time to go down one side & up the other.

I've driven across country from Rudesheim down to the Black Forest not using Autobahns one time when we were towing the Smart and had been told that the Polizei were more tolerant if you stayed on the backroads. It was pleasant with some nice towns, but nothing spectacular. That said, whether you go via autobahn or back route, it's a reasonable drive between the two in a day and I wouldn't be that tempted to break it half way.

There's a good campsite in Rudesheim. I know paying for extra facilities is not your thing Barry, but the advantage of that place is it's a walk into town and Drosselgasse at a weekend is something to be savoured. Lido next door as well. Recommend Schloss Rudesheim (the one with the musical clocktower on Drosselgasse), for the entertainment and the exceptional Georg Breuer wine...if you're ever in the area minus motorhome, it's a cracking hotel as well.

In the Black Forest we stayed at a site in St Peter (about 10 or 20 miles uphill from the Rhein)...again, very good and I seem to recall an ACSI one.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> To be honest, there's great scenery down both sides between Koblenz and Bingen/Rudesheim...it's not far and there's parallel autobahns, so I'd find the time to go down one side & up the other.
> 
> I've driven across country from Rudesheim down to the Black Forest not using Autobahns one time when we were towing the Smart and had been told that the Polizei were more tolerant if you stayed on the backroads. It was pleasant with some nice towns, but nothing spectacular. That said, whether you go via autobahn or back route, it's a reasonable drive between the two in a day and I wouldn't be that tempted to break it half way.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have an ACSI card this year but doubt I will use it in anger! The Stellplatz on the Mosel sound great but seem less frequent coming down from Koblenz.

We are taking an inflatable dinghy with us this year and I am hoping to get fit by doing some rowing. The Mosel looks easy with all the Stelplatz by the river, not sure about the Rhine. It would be good to find some places to park or stop over with river access.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Barry,

A route I can recommend is road 37 from Heidelberg to Heilbronn. The road follows the Neckar river through the valley, there's a cycle track as well in most places and you should be OK for your dingy.  

Forget about the dingy on the Rhine it is a very fast flowing river with a great deal of river traffic (barges/cruise boats) 8O 8O 

If I remember correctly the large ferry boats run from Koln/Dusseldorf down to Rudesheim stopping at many places, a good day out.  

Don


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Barry,
> 
> A route I can recommend is road 37 from Heidelberg to Heilbronn. The road follows the Neckar river through the valley, there's a cycle track as well in most places and you should be OK for your dingy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don

I did wonder about the Rhine. We went to the Rhine falls a couple of years ago and went swimming about half a mile down from the falls. The water was so fast you couldnt swim against it. Kids were bungee surfing against the current with a surf board tied to a bridge!

My thoughts were to drop off Mrs D and the dinghy at one spot, drop the van off 20 miles downstream and take the bike back up to the boat and row back down to the van. Maybe Ill just find a nice safe lake in Switzerland!


----------

